# UNADILLA MICHIGAN



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

The story: I am building my layout to take me back to when I was a kid in the 1950's. I decided early on that I wanted the store in Unadilla Mi. as one of my buildings as this took me back to summers at Grandma's cottage on a near by lake. 
This is also only 5 miles from HELL MI.
Before I got this done they had a fire on Jan 28,2015 and the building was destroyed. They are rebuilding as a new modern style store. Fortunately I have 2 pictures [shown in pic#5]
I took on vacations in 1990 and 2000 to be my memory for me.

The build: Ameri-Towne had the correct store front which I painted to look correct. Hand made the awning with coat hanger wire. The house was kit bashed from a used model with the correct window placement. Neither will have lights.
These only needed to be fronts as they are at the back corner of the layout.

I still have lots of detailing to do [roads & etc] but I hope you enjoy. Tucgary









































http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll2/tucgary/100_1026_zpsqgfdaq8i.jpg


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Great job of copying a prototype.

I used to live in Michigan (Ann Arbor in the 70s), and drove through Hell (yes that is real town -- for those not from Michigan) numerous times. But somehow, I never heard of Unadilla.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Here in central Pa near York is a town that used to be called Hellam and people were selling T-shirts that said "Go to *HELL*am. Then someone got PC and changed the spelling to Hallam.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Many years ago I went with my parents to visit a place called Paradise Furnaces because it was going to be flooded when they finished Raystown dam. The only road to Paradise went through a town called Aitch (pronounced 'H'), so you had to "Go through Aitch to get to Paradise".


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

The bar in Hell is the Dam Site Inn and is a motorcycle ride destination point for Detroit area bikers. My cousin lives a half mile up the road.[walking distance from the bar].
When I was a kid there was a tree with a rope swing that swung out over the water and you bailed off. Great memories of Hell. Tucgary

Thank you,MtRR75


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Very nice job on the buildings. It's great to have a piece of your personal history on your layout


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Tucgary said:


> The bar in Hell is the Dam Site Inn and is a motorcycle ride destination point for Detroit area bikers. My cousin lives a half mile up the road.[walking distance from the bar].
> When I was a kid there was a tree with a rope swing that swung out over the water and you bailed off. Great memories of Hell. Tucgary
> 
> Thank you,MtRR75
> ...


Your map makes it clear why I had not heard of Unadilla. I was doing research on the U of M's George Reserve, and I was coming from Ann Arbor. The entrance to the George Reserve is right where the road turns left (from going N to going W just past Hell). I stopped there -- never made it to Unadilla.


----------



## Tucgary (Sep 21, 2015)

I placed a Plasticville church next to the store. It is actually a 1/4 mile around the corner on Williamslake rd. In reality this a picture perfect little church on a hill. No paved parking lot. 
Park on the lawn and come in and be saved from Hell. Tucgary


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

And all this time I thought Hell was in Norway.


----------

